# Mommas Expecting!



## Candyzmo (Mar 22, 2012)

I am so psyched! My blue agouti Momma is going to be a momma again! She was bred to an agouti merle, I wish they were here all ready but you can't rush perfection!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

lol good luck with your new up and coming babies


----------



## Candyzmo (Mar 22, 2012)

I believe she's in Labor right now....and her sister Sweetie is pregnant as well I am sooooooo excited for my babies to get here!


----------

